# Desi Entertainment > Bollywood Unlimited >  Jugaad - Jai Sai Raam

## monica_barbara

jai sai raam, mere sai raam - (5)
duniya viraan viraani si, dushman lagati anjaani si - (2)
mera ujada sab sansaar, basa de - (2)
sai raam, jai sai raam - (2)
jai sai raam, mere sai raam - (5)

tere dwaar se khaali na gaya, jisne jo maanga paa hi gaya
jai sai raam, mere sai raam
tere dwaar se khaali na gaya, jisne jo maanga paa hi gaya
?? par aaye na aanch, ik tu saancha tera naam saanch
saancha jo mere pyaar ka sila de - (2)
sai raam, jai sai raam - (2)
jai sai raam, mere sai raam - (5)

bin yaar jindagi beimaani, bin yaar bandagi begaani
jai sai raam, mere sai raam
ho bin yaar jindagi beimaani, bin yaar bandagi begaani
mera yaar khuda ki hai murat, mera yaar ibaadat ki surat
hai juda jism se, rooh mila de - (2)
sai raam, jai sai raam - (2)
jai sai raam, mere sai raam...

----------

